# Need exhaust tips for an 09 Sport



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

Looking for a set of exhaust tips for my pops CC. Want to surprise him with them once I visit him in the next few weeks, where can I find a set. 
TIA
Paolo


----------



## Sparda29 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Need exhaust tips for an 09 Sport (juvefan20)*

I got mines at a VW parts and service center.


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Need exhaust tips for an 09 Sport (juvefan20)*

http://www.amazon.com/3A-Racin...9J0KU
here ya go. i got mine on amazon. they fit like a glove on my passat


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: Need exhaust tips for an 09 Sport (jettamkIVvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettamkIVvr6* »_http://www.amazon.com/3A-Racin...9J0KU
here ya go. i got mine on amazon. they fit like a glove on my passat

You have any pics of these installed?


----------



## jay free (Oct 2, 2002)

I'm interested in pics as well and did you weld or bolt on?


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (jay free)*

Nope. They just slide right in. I used a little WD-40 on the stock exhaust tip and slid these on. They fit like they were made for them.







. I will try to get some pictures up today for you guys.


----------



## jay free (Oct 2, 2002)

wow thanks can't wait to see pics, for 5 bucks that is a sick mod!


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (jay free)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jay free* »_wow thanks can't wait to see pics, for 5 bucks that is a sick mod!

Agreed, someone recently posted pics of their black CC with the tips and it makes a huge difference. Definitely interested in this.


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (jay free)*

So i took some pics just now for you guys








Car is kind of dirty because NYC weather hasn't been the greatest lately. The tips are not the largest, but they suit the car perfectly. I got angry that Toyota's Avalon, and the Camry had them, why shouldn't the Passat and the CC have them?But here are the pics. Enjoy :


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)




----------



## PhatazzMkIVJetta (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: Need exhaust tips for an 09 Sport (jettamkIVvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettamkIVvr6* »_http://www.amazon.com/3A-Racin...9J0KU
here ya go. i got mine on amazon. they fit like a glove on my passat


Just received these and installed today on the 4motion. They look great and took about 5 minutes. Thanks for the recommendation. Didnt really want to spend the money on an exhaust and these fit perfectly. Will post pics asap


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Need exhaust tips for an 09 Sport (PhatazzMkIVJetta)*

phatazz
what did the install involve to be done correctly? would i be able to remove them later if needed?


----------



## losman29 (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: Need exhaust tips for an 09 Sport (PhatazzMkIVJetta)*

so these will fit on a VR6 4mot 2009 CC? just making sure. thx


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Need exhaust tips for an 09 Sport (PhatazzMkIVJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhatazzMkIVJetta* »_

Just received these and installed today on the 4motion. They look great and took about 5 minutes. Thanks for the recommendation. Didnt really want to spend the money on an exhaust and these fit perfectly. Will post pics asap

You ordered the exact pair in that link? 1 3/4 - 2" seems kind of small


----------



## PhatazzMkIVJetta (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: Need exhaust tips for an 09 Sport (caj1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caj1* »_
You ordered the exact pair in that link? 1 3/4 - 2" seems kind of small

Yes I ordered the exact same as in the link. They do seem small but they slide right over the stock 4motion tips which are probably a millimeter smaller. Just went out and measured the tips and they are 2 inches inside diameter
Basically the tips just slip right over the existing exhaust tips. I used WD40 and sprayed the old tips and then the new ones slid right on. They come with 2 set screws on the bottom and they have a bracket mounted on the inside of the tips. You cant use the bracket because it doesnt fit inside the existing (stock) tips, so I basically just slid them on. They do have a pretty good "snug" fit so I didnt even need to use the set screws. Plus if you do use the set screws you would have to drill a hole(s) in the the stock tip on the bottom and then screw the set screw in (through the bottom) to hold it in place. Im going to drive around for a few days and see if the tips shift at all. if they do I will use the set screws and drill one hole through the bottom of the stock tips to hold it in place

Keep in mind I installed these on a 4motion. I am assuming the 2.0 & VR6 sports have the same size stock tip, but im not 100% on that. I will definitely post pics tonight. 
Before:








After:

















_Quote, originally posted by *boneshop* »_phatazz
what did the install involve to be done correctly? would i be able to remove them later if needed?

yes, they will take some "tugging" but you should be able to remove them. They are a very good snug fit

_Modified by PhatazzMkIVJetta at 12:33 PM 10-15-2009_


_Modified by PhatazzMkIVJetta at 3:10 PM 10-15-2009_


----------



## losman29 (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: Need exhaust tips for an 09 Sport (PhatazzMkIVJetta)*

i measured my tips and they are 3" outside dia. so the 2" is the diameter passed the tip? I have a 2009 VR6 4mot. I'm guessing they should fit. they look just like yours.


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Need exhaust tips for an 09 Sport (caj1)*

Yes those are the ones i have. I have had them for almost a year now. They look great and will not fall off. Just as PhatAzzMkIVJetta said, you should use some WD-40 for an easier fitment. As for the question to will the tips fall off, no they will not. As i said, I have had the tips fir almost a year and they have not moved one bit. As for removing them, i have not bothered trying because i had no need to, but I'm sure they can come off. And i think these will fit the VR6 FWD and 2.0T because other members on the vortex with 2.0T's and FWD VR6's have bought them and they fit just fine. The tips aren't the biggest, but they suit the car just fine. They give it a real nice look, and makes the exhaust tip actually visible. They're a good bang for the buck and are a great first mod. Cheers







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Need exhaust tips for an 09 Sport (PhatazzMkIVJetta)*

No Problem http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Glad I can help you guys out


----------



## PhatazzMkIVJetta (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: Need exhaust tips for an 09 Sport (losman29)*


_Quote, originally posted by *losman29* »_i measured my tips and they are 3" outside dia. so the 2" is the diameter passed the tip? I have a 2009 VR6 4mot. I'm guessing they should fit. they look just like yours.

The tips are actually oval shaped. I measured the end of the tip from top to bottom and they are a little more than 2 inches. ( I was a little off earlier while I was in a hurry at work). I said earlier that they were 2 inches but they are actually a bit more than 2 inches tall and 3 inches wide. I measured the new tips after they were installed.
You must be measuring the tips horizontally to get 3 inches.
here is the pics I took a few min ago:


----------



## plate58 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Need exhaust tips for an 09 Sport (jettamkIVvr6)*

Thanks dude you saved me big digit. I really appreciate the time a effort you took to respond and take the pictures. I ordered mine on Monday should have anytime now. Can't believe they were so inexpensive.


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Need exhaust tips for an 09 Sport (plate58)*

phatazz
thanks for your continued help. do they only go on one way? im concerned about being symmetrical in appearance. it would suck if one went on off-center.


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Need exhaust tips for an 09 Sport (boneshop)*

No they will by symmetrical. They will go on one way, and will look great. I promise


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Need exhaust tips for an 09 Sport (plate58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *plate58* »_Thanks dude you saved me big digit. I really appreciate the time a effort you took to respond and take the pictures. I ordered mine on Monday should have anytime now. Can't believe they were so inexpensive.

No problem dude. Glad i can help a member of the VW family


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Need exhaust tips for an 09 Sport (PhatazzMkIVJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhatazzMkIVJetta* »_
Yes I ordered the exact same as in the link. They do seem small but they slide right over the stock 4motion tips which are probably a millimeter smaller. Just went out and measured the tips and they are 2 inches inside diameter


Cool, thanks man


----------



## zaldwaik (Oct 14, 2009)

I received mine today. They are a very tight fit, I could not actually get them in on my 2010 CC dual exhaust. One of them goes half the way through, but the other only about a quarter the way. I tried WD-40 to no avail. Any suggestions?


_Modified by zaldwaik at 6:41 PM 10-15-2009_


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (zaldwaik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zaldwaik* »_I received mine today. They are a very tight fit, I could not actually get them in on my 2010 CC dual exhaust. One of them goes half the way through, but the other only about a quarter the way. I tried WD-40 to no avail. Any suggestions?

_Modified by zaldwaik at 6:41 PM 10-15-2009_

A towel and a hammer?


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (zaldwaik)*

did you put them on the right way? make sure the wholes that the holes that are provided for the clamps are facing down to the floor and put them on so the width( which is about 3 inches) is horizontal. I dont know if that makes any sense. But put alot of WD-40 on the exhaust tips and on the inside of the new tips, put them on and push real hard. it worked for me


----------



## zaldwaik (Oct 14, 2009)

*Re: (jettamkIVvr6)*

Thanks, I will give it another try with lots of WD-40. I did try to put them as you described, they would not fit any other way. I am just afraid to break something with my hammer and towel on a 3 days old CC.








One thing for sure, once they go in, it would be impossible to get them out. Not that I will need to, but I will have to cut them with my Dremel.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (zaldwaik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zaldwaik* »_Thanks, I will give it another try with lots of WD-40. I did try to put them as you described, they would not fit any other way. I am just afraid to break something with my hammer and towel on a 3 days old CC.








One thing for sure, once they go in, it would be impossible to get them out. Not that I will need to, but I will have to cut them with my Dremel.

I agree, Id be a bit hesitant to start forcing things on a new car like that. Im assuming spraying WD-40 all over these things wont discolor them at all once they get hot?


----------



## PhatazzMkIVJetta (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (Ween2010)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ween2010* »_
I agree, Id be a bit hesitant to start forcing things on a new car like that. Im assuming spraying WD-40 all over these things wont discolor them at all once they get hot? 

jettamkIVvr6 has had them for over a year and doesnt look like he's had any discoloration yet. I dont think WD40 would discolor them at all, and if it did, it would be after a very very long time


----------



## PhatazzMkIVJetta (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: Need exhaust tips for an 09 Sport (jettamkIVvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettamkIVvr6* »_No they will by symmetrical. They will go on one way, and will look great. I promise

yeppers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif just make sure the holes are facing down and ur good to go
also guys, there is a rolled lip on the end of the new tips. The thin stock tips should fit all the way inside the new tips until the stock tips go into the rolled lip.... Mine fit all the way. Does that make sense?



_Modified by PhatazzMkIVJetta at 9:59 AM 10-16-2009_


----------



## skers (Apr 20, 2009)

Rubber hammer, no wd40, mine were nice and snug. Been on for about 4 months, no problems at all. Great find at a great price.


----------



## 2009CC4M (Jul 22, 2009)

Those are to small IMO! The cutouts on the CC are rather large. I used 4" on my 4 Motion.


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: (2009CC4M)*

i like those. what is the link to purchase the ones you have?


----------



## 2009CC4M (Jul 22, 2009)

I got them at my local muffler shop had them welded on. Black chrome in the finish.


----------



## PhatazzMkIVJetta (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (2009CC4M)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2009CC4M* »_Those are to small IMO! The cutouts on the CC are rather large. I used 4" on my 4 Motion.









not bad, but to each his own...I guarantee those were more than 5 bux each








and I think that was the appeal of the 2 inchers bec of the price and was an ez fix to something that should have been added from factory








I would have gotten bigger also if I decided to get a new exhaust, but this was a cheap/quick fix and makes the azz end look alot nicer on such a nice car


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: (PhatazzMkIVJetta)*

PHATAZZ
there are other widths available from 3a racing on amazon. i can't tell by looking at the descriptions if one of them is a four incher. do you happen to know?
my three inchers are out on the ups truck for delivery today.


----------



## carmg993 (Jun 29, 2004)

boneshop - which did you get? what link and what Part #?


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (2009CC4M)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2009CC4M* »_Those are to small IMO! The cutouts on the CC are rather large. I used 4" on my 4 Motion.









Going to have to agree those look better.. Where did you get them?


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: (carmg993)*

i ordered the 3 inchers. the link is on previous posts.


----------



## carmg993 (Jun 29, 2004)

The 3" x 2" ovals that are on the white car, correct?
I thought you purchased larger...


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: (carmg993)*

correct, the ones that are on the white car. i ordered whatever is contained in the link to amazon. i'd rather have the 4 inchers, but i can't tell on amazon if any of those are 4 inchers.


----------



## carmg993 (Jun 29, 2004)

here are a few links from muffllermall......
http://www.mufflermall.com/ind...d=606
http://www.mufflermall.com/ind...d=853
http://www.mufflermall.com/ind...d=856


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: (carmg993)*

thanks for the links.


----------



## zaldwaik (Oct 14, 2009)

*Re: (zaldwaik)*

One more thing I realized, any larger tips will not actually work for me. There is little room between the two stock exhaust tips.


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (zaldwaik)*

.
_Quote, originally posted by *zaldwaik* »_One more thing I realized, any larger tips will not actually work for me. There is little room between the two stock exhaust tips. 
Correct. If you have the FWD model(2.0T or VR6 FWD) then any larger tips will not fit. The 3x2 tips will though.


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (PhatazzMkIVJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhatazzMkIVJetta* »_
not bad, but to each his own...I guarantee those were more than 5 bux each








and I think that was the appeal of the 2 inchers bec of the price and was an ez fix to something that should have been added from factory








I would have gotten bigger also if I decided to get a new exhaust, but this was a cheap/quick fix and makes the azz end look alot nicer on such a nice car 

Agree. Very good price for something that gives our cars a great look


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Need exhaust tips for an 09 Sport (juvefan20)*

i'll attempt to install these tomorrow, the weather here in the brentwood tn is not currently friendly for the installation of exhaust tips. the thought of possibly grabbing a hammer and towel sends shiverrrrs.


----------



## PhatazzMkIVJetta (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (caj1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caj1* »_
Going to have to agree those look better.. Where did you get them?


see above, he got them from his local muffler shop and had them welded


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: (PhatazzMkIVJetta)*

i"ve followed the entire thread. there is currently a guy who has the same tips i just received. he is having a hard time and trying to install one of those tips with a hammer and towel!


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: (2009CC4M)*

PHATAZZ
it doesn't matter. i"ll install them tomorrow, following your tips. i do appreciate you stating your instructions concerning the folded lip must meet the stock tip.


----------



## PhatazzMkIVJetta (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (boneshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boneshop* »_PHATAZZ
there are other widths available from 3a racing on amazon. i can't tell by looking at the descriptions if one of them is a four incher. do you happen to know?
my three inchers are out on the ups truck for delivery today. 

hey man, I checked amazon and the only comparable ones I found were here:
http://www.amazon.com/3A-Racin...to_10 which say they are 3.25 x 5 . The only thing is, Im not sure they will fit like the 3x2's do. Since they slip on the stock tips they seem they are made for them. If you go any larger like the ones in the link I just posted, im not sure if they have a reducer in them which will slim down to a smaller size to fit the stock tips.

i read the reviews on the 3x2 tips and there are a few people on their with passat's and CCs that all say they worked perfectly. Mine went on with little effort and I didnt even need to use a mallet/hammer (just WD40)
Unless VW screwed up during the maufacturing process and for some reason the tips arent all the same size, they should just slide on fairly easy. Good luck with them and let us know if you have any questions


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: (PhatazzMkIVJetta)*

PHATAZZ

thank you for your time. i was asking you earlier in the day if 3a racing on amazon sold a 4 inch tip width, like canada guy said, the factory valence cut is large. i honestly cant tell from reading amazon descriptions what the measurements are. i know you are happy with the 3 inch width you installed, and im sure i will be happy to. i was just wondering if 3a racing sold a 4 inch, after seeing the canada guy pics with a 4 inch. i understand canada guy tips were custom. im sitting here removing the clips that came installed on these tips.


----------



## PhatazzMkIVJetta (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (boneshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boneshop* »_PHATAZZ

thank you for your time. i was asking you earlier in the day if 3a racing on amazon sold a 4 inch tip width, like canada guy said, the factory valence cut is large. i honestly cant tell from reading amazon descriptions what the measurements are. i know you are happy with the 3 inch width you installed, and im sure i will be happy to. i was just wondering if 3a racing sold a 4 inch, after seeing the canada guy pics with a 4 inch. I understand canada guy tips were custom. im sitting here removing the clips that came installed on these tips. 

np at all. I looked through amazon for a bit and didnt see any in 4inch available from 3a. Im assuming if there are 4 inchers available that they would have to be welded. I havent personally seen any larger than 3x2 that have a reducer inside to adapt as a bolt on to fit our stock tips. Later on I will probably go with a new exhaust when they come out with one that works well with the 4motion CC. Until then the $5 3a tips are hard to beat








let us know how they work out for you


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: (PhatazzMkIVJetta)*

no welding going on in my place. ill slap those tips on tomorrow (maybe.......im nervous). 
why would you consider gutting your factory exhaust? i cant stand touching my 4mo, except detailing with poorboys, ultima, and 1 grand wax.
it possibly is a medical condition concerning my ccphobia!


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: (boneshop)*

i had to get the hammer and towel out, but they sho look good!


----------



## mr1180 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: (boneshop)*

hey.... so are those $5 tips really ok? It seems too cheap, lol.
also, does putting these on have any bad effect on the car at all?


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (mr1180)*

No they will do no harm to your car, except make it look better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And even though they are $5, they are a good addition to your car. You will enjoy the new look. Take care


----------



## mr1180 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: (jettamkIVvr6)*

thanks man... I might have to try them out....
And this does nothing to warranty?


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (mr1180)*

Nope it will not do anything to warranty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and no problem.


----------



## zaldwaik (Oct 14, 2009)

*Re: (zaldwaik)*

Well, I finally managed to put them in. I had to cut the bottom, but they look fine anyway. Not Bad for the price. They do protrude a bit out as they are not quite as curved at the end as stock.







[/IMG]


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (zaldwaik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zaldwaik* »_Well, I finally managed to put them in. I had to cut the bottom, but they look fine anyway. Not Bad for the price. They do protrude a bit out as they are not quite as curved at the end as stock.







[/IMG] 









What did you have to cut? I think they look great, for 10 bucks they look absolutely amazing actually.


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (zaldwaik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zaldwaik* »_Well, I finally managed to put them in. I had to cut the bottom, but they look fine anyway. Not Bad for the price. They do protrude a bit out as they are not quite as curved at the end as stock.







[/IMG] 









They look great!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: (Ween2010)*

The tips do make the rear of the car look 100x's better. I am glad I got to them on a 2.0T also.


----------



## carmg993 (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: (PhatazzMkIVJetta)*

On the larger tip, the 3 1/4 H x 5 W is the opening. The inlet is 2".
The smaller tips need to be forced on with the 1 3/4 inlet, not needing the set screw to hold them.
What is opinion on a 3 1/4 H x 5 W as the opening? Too large for our cars? I don't want to see my exhaust pipe inside tip visible in the new tip. 








Still at $25 for set, not bad. 


_Modified by carmg993 at 5:46 PM 10-19-2009_


----------



## Bluto408CC (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: (carmg993)*

New 2010 CC 2.0T Owner. Just put these tips on, and they look Great! 
I had been driving Hondas/Acuras for over 15 years. Was on the verge of purchasing my third Accord, and got the CC instead. It's a much better vehicle, and my first VW.


----------



## mr1180 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: (zaldwaik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zaldwaik* »_Well, I finally managed to put them in. I had to cut the bottom, but they look fine anyway. Not Bad for the price. They do protrude a bit out as they are not quite as curved at the end as stock.







[/IMG] 









You had to cut them? That scares me a bit, I have a CC Lux that i'm looking at these for


----------



## mr1180 (Aug 3, 2009)

so i'm gonna bite the bullet but Amazon says the tips ship in 2-3 weeks... is this true? Anyone know?


----------



## charsawbis (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (mr1180)*

I ordered mine last week and they haven't shipped yet so I think their estimate is accurate.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (mr1180)*

I just ordered on Sunday, estimated date of delivery was Nov. 11th or 12th. Not sure why it takes so long to ship.


----------



## mr1180 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: (charsawbis)*

alright..i'm gonna give them a few days to hopefully fill an order and get em shipped...otherwise i'm moving at the end of next week to another state and will likely cancel and reorder later


----------



## mr1180 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: (Ween2010)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ween2010* »_I just ordered on Sunday, estimated date of delivery was Nov. 11th or 12th. Not sure why it takes so long to ship. 

a friend of mine who has amazon prime that items with the 2-3 weeks are either backordered, out of production or they are waiting for a few orders to place a large one with the distributer...
I'm guessing ours is the 1st or 3rd as the reasoning...


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Need exhaust tips for an 09 Sport (PhatazzMkIVJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhatazzMkIVJetta* »_
Yes I ordered the exact same as in the link. They do seem small but they slide right over the stock 4motion tips which are probably a millimeter smaller. Just went out and measured the tips and they are 2 inches inside diameter










 
Got these yesterday from Amazon and slid them on.. Definitely look better in real life than they do in pictures. Didn't need any WD-40 but just a couple whacks from the hammer with a towel got them on tight. 
Not bad for $10.


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Need exhaust tips for an 09 Sport (caj1)*

how do you get those bottom marker lights seen in the pic to come on? does that involve the euro switch?


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Need exhaust tips for an 09 Sport (boneshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boneshop* »_how do you get those bottom marker lights seen in the pic to come on? does that involve the euro switch?

It's not my car - but those are reflectors not lights. It's probably reflecting the flash of the camera.


----------



## PhatazzMkIVJetta (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: Need exhaust tips for an 09 Sport (caj1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caj1* »_
It's not my car - but those are reflectors not lights. It's probably reflecting the flash of the camera.

correct its just a reflection










_Modified by PhatazzMkIVJetta at 9:20 PM 10-21-2009_


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Need exhaust tips for an 09 Sport (PhatazzMkIVJetta)*

i knew that was your ride phatazz. that was an open ended question for anyone who new the answer. for a minute, i had the rear marker envy, thinking yours lit up somehow.


----------



## VW McSmile00 (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: Need exhaust tips for an 09 Sport (boneshop)*

Hi All,
Does anyone have pix of these tips on a 2.0T? I'm just questioning whether they will fit on the 2.0T being that that side-by-side and not dual exhaust like in all these pictures.


----------



## mr1180 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Need exhaust tips for an 09 Sport (VW McSmile00)*

I read through the thread and a few people mentioned that..I just ordered them for a 2.0T ...if Amazon freakin ships em!


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: Need exhaust tips for an 09 Sport (VW McSmile00)*

Goto page 2 of this thread. Silver car shows them installed. I wondered the same.


----------



## VW McSmile00 (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: Need exhaust tips for an 09 Sport (Ween2010)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ween2010* »_Goto page 2 of this thread. Silver car shows them installed. I wondered the same. 

Did he ever answer what he had to cut? Also what was the part # you ordered?
Thanks,
McSmile.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: Need exhaust tips for an 09 Sport (VW McSmile00)*

i ordered these:
http://www.amazon.com/3A-Racin...9J0KU
He never said what he had to cut. I figure once i get them and take a look at them I'll figure out how to get them on. For $11 bucks I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## VW McSmile00 (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: Need exhaust tips for an 09 Sport (Ween2010)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ween2010* »_i ordered these:
http://www.amazon.com/3A-Racin...9J0KU
He never said what he had to cut. I figure once i get them and take a look at them I'll figure out how to get them on. For $11 bucks I'm not too worried about it. 

He I just hit the link and it came back that it couldn't find the product 9J0KU... Can you tell me the size you ordered? 
Thanks


----------



## zaldwaik (Oct 14, 2009)

*Re: Need exhaust tips for an 09 Sport (VW McSmile00)*

Yes, see my pics in this thread. I had to make a cut along the bottom of the tips almost all the way to the end so they will fit. They are still a tight fit. If anyone else managed to use them with a 2.0T unmodified let us know.


----------



## mr1180 (Aug 3, 2009)

here is the correct amazon link
http://www.amazon.com/3A-Racin...9J0KU


----------



## VW McSmile00 (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: Need exhaust tips for an 09 Sport (zaldwaik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zaldwaik* »_Yes, see my pics in this thread. I had to make a cut along the bottom of the tips almost all the way to the end so they will fit. They are still a tight fit. If anyone else managed to use them with a 2.0T unmodified let us know.

Hey Zaldwaik thanks for getting back to me, what size were the tips? Were they 1-3/4" - 2"? or were they 3-1/4" - 5"?


----------



## zaldwaik (Oct 14, 2009)

*Re: Need exhaust tips for an 09 Sport (VW McSmile00)*

1-3/4 - 2


----------



## Draw007 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Need exhaust tips for an 09 Sport (boneshop)*

Totally agree. Much better than $100+. (For tips, that is.) You've got to wonder why VW couldn't do the same.)


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Need exhaust tips for an 09 Sport (Draw007)*

i ordered them on a monday and received them on wednesday


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Need exhaust tips for an 09 Sport (jaronbrass)*

looking at the photo. what does that little door do above the right muffler tip?


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: Need exhaust tips for an 09 Sport (boneshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boneshop* »_looking at the photo. what does that little door do above the right muffler tip?

Tow hook location


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Need exhaust tips for an 09 Sport (Ween2010)*

tow hook location..........how would a tow truck driver know how to properly tow my 4motion? that sounds ugly.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (mr1180)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr1180* »_here is the correct amazon link
http://www.amazon.com/3A-Racin...9J0KU


Just opened box 15 minutes ago. Tips are already on car and look amazing. Best $16.52 I ever spent. Simple install. The tips come with an inner clamp attached with two phillips screws. Remove this sleeve. I sprayed the exhaust with some Remington Gun lubricant (basically WD 40) and slid on. I used a towel and a rubber mallet and carefully tapped onto the existing pipe. Just took my time hitting left and right and up and down slowly working the tip on. Some mentioned they had to cut theirs, I sure hope they were being sarcastic. 
Special thanks to jettamkivVr6 for this find. If you want I can take some pics tomorrow in the light, but if you look on page 2 of this thread they look just like the ones mounted on a silver CC.


----------



## 2k3gli (Sep 28, 2003)

*Re: (Ween2010)*

Im interested to see how these hold up. The winters here are hell on cars and anything other than high quality stainless usually gets destroyed pretty quickly.


_Modified by 2k3gli at 11:00 PM 10-30-2009_


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (2k3gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2k3gli* »_Im interested to see how these hold up. The winters here are hell on cars and anything other than high quality stainless usually gets destroyed pretty quickly.

_Modified by 2k3gli at 11:00 PM 10-30-2009_

I thought the same, but for $16 bucks not too worried about them.


----------



## 2k3gli (Sep 28, 2003)

*Re: (Ween2010)*

good point.


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (2k3gli)*

This is about to be my second winter of having these exhaust tips. If you clean them weekly, they will hold up strong. Ive had them for a little more than a year and they have been great


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (Ween2010)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ween2010* »_

Special thanks to jettamkivVr6 for this find. If you want I can take some pics tomorrow in the light, but if you look on page 2 of this thread they look just like the ones mounted on a silver CC. 

No problem. Glad i can help







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stan229 (Sep 14, 2009)

has anyone installed these on a 2010 2.0? I ordered mine, just like the link and I could swear they're smaller than the stock exhaust


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (stan229)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stan229* »_has anyone installed these on a 2010 2.0? I ordered mine, just like the link and I could swear they're smaller than the stock exhaust

I did (2010 2.0T Sport). Fit like a glove. I was also worried that they wouldn't fit. The description of them refers to the inner sleeve that you will be removing anyway. You'll see what I mean when you see them.


----------



## stan229 (Sep 14, 2009)

Yea I see the inner sleeve but just trying to hold them next to the exhaust pipe it looks like they're too short. I wonder if I got the wrong ones shipped to me.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (stan229)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stan229* »_Yea I see the inner sleeve but just trying to hold them next to the exhaust pipe it looks like they're too short. I wonder if I got the wrong ones shipped to me.

I just measured mine. They are 5" at the longest part, 4" at the shortest part. The cover the exhaust fine.


----------



## mkouzmin (Nov 1, 2009)

*Re: Need exhaust tips for an 09 Sport (jaronbrass)*

*2 jaronbrass*
What factory exhaust tips did you use?
Please, link or number.



_Modified by mkouzmin at 2:49 AM 11-8-2009_


----------



## flypaper89 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Need exhaust tips for an 09 Sport (mkouzmin)*

So, I installed the Amazon tips today...
For some reason the right one sticks out a bit more than the left. WTF?!? Don't get me wrong, the off-set actually looks nice, but other pics on here have them sitting flush. Funny thing is that they are both in as far as they can go!!


----------



## charsawbis (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Need exhaust tips for an 09 Sport (flypaper89)*

I have the same tips and they fit the same way on mine. There is an angle cut on the stock outlets. This is what holds them at different lengths. I was scratching my head too wondering why it looked that way. I ended up pulling the left one out a bit so that they are staggered kinda matching the curve of the bumper. I like the look especially from the side.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: Need exhaust tips for an 09 Sport (charsawbis)*

I pushed both on till they hit the stock tip. I too like the staggered look.


----------



## flypaper89 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Need exhaust tips for an 09 Sport (Ween2010)*

Sweet! Thanks! I thought I was missing something. Good to hear! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## deville (May 11, 2009)

*Re: Need exhaust tips for an 09 Sport (Ween2010)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ween2010* »_I pushed both on till they hit the stock tip. I too like the staggered look. 

seconded


----------



## torpeau (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: (Ween2010)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ween2010* »_
I did (2010 2.0T Sport). Fit like a glove. I was also worried that they wouldn't fit. The description of them refers to the inner sleeve that you will be removing anyway. You'll see what I mean when you see them. 

Maybe OJ's gloves? 
My 3A Racing 62-1105 tips arrived today, and they don't want to fit on my '10 2.0 Sport. The inner diameter looks to be the same, but because they use thinner metal than the basic tips, the outer diameter seems smaller, so no way to slip on. The $16.52 won't send me to the poor-house and I'll try again tomorrow, but I am disappointed.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (torpeau)*

Not sure what to say. Mine went on very well. Spray a little WD40 on the exhaust. They fit snug, but they do fit. I tapped them on slowly with a towel and rubber mallet.


----------



## torpeau (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: (Ween2010)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ween2010* »_Not sure what to say. Mine went on very well. Spray a little WD40 on the exhaust. They fit snug, but they do fit. I tapped them on slowly with a towel and rubber mallet. 

I would use BreakFree CLP (WD-40 is not a good lubricant), but it seems as though it would be easier stick the new tips IN the exhaust pipe ends rather than slip over them.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (torpeau)*


_Quote, originally posted by *torpeau* »_
I would use BreakFree CLP (WD-40 is not a good lubricant), but it seems as though it would be easier stick the new tips IN the exhaust pipe ends rather than slip over them.

Breakfree is fine to use. Not sure if you got the right tips. Mine fit perfect.


----------



## flypaper89 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: (torpeau)*

I literally just put the 3A tips on yesterday. I know what you are talking about, but a little twist and some WD-40 (or whatever you use) a rubber mallet and a towel and you are good to go.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## torpeau (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: (Ween2010)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ween2010* »_
Breakfree is fine to use. Not sure if you got the right tips. Mine fit perfect. 

Some Break-Free CLP, a lot of hammering (rubber heel of a shoe), cussing and fussing and the left tip is on, but just barely over the exhaust pipe. The right one hasn't quite gone over the bottom edge.
Sure wish the tips were stretchier. I also wish I'd thought to heat up the tips to expand them a little before I tried this.
I'm not sure if this looks all right.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (torpeau)*

Hmmm, mine doesnt look anything like that. I assume you could not get them on all the way until they hit the stock tips? I was able to slide mine all the way on and they cover really well. Just shy of where the stock tip tapers down.


----------



## torpeau (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: (Ween2010)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ween2010* »_Hmmm, mine doesnt look anything like that. I assume you could not get them on all the way until they hit the stock tips? I was able to slide mine all the way on and they cover really well. Just shy of where the stock tip tapers down. 

Should not have attempted this. There was no "sliding" -- just twisting and then a whole lot of hammering.
Either the tips or the exhaust pipes have different diameters than what are on your car and others' cars.
I may try to heat up these tips with a cigaret lighter and see if I can hammer them on better. If not, I may try to remove the tips.


----------



## torpeau (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: (torpeau)*

A Zip-Loc bag of ice on top of the exhaust pipes and the flame from a cigaret lighter on the tips for several sessions and I guess I have improved things a little -- with a lot of whacking.
Bummer!!!!!!










_Modified by torpeau at 12:54 PM 12-4-2009_


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: (torpeau)*

Folks, my tips measure 3"OD. If these Amazon tips
3A Racing 62-1105 measure 1-3/4-2" how are
you guys able to fit these over the OEM 2010CC 3"
Sport tips? They have another model 3A Racing
62-1106 that measures 3-1/4" x5" and this model
seems to have more of a chance to fit than the
62-1105's. Am I missing something here?


----------



## flypaper89 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: (torpeau)*


_Quote, originally posted by *torpeau* »_A Zip-Loc bag of ice on top of the exhaust pipes and the flame from a cigaret lighter on the tips for several sessions and I guess I have improved things a little -- with a lot of whacking.
Bummer!!!!!!









_Modified by torpeau at 12:54 PM 12-4-2009_

I have the same EXACT car as you, I ordered the 1-3/4" - 2" tips and they fit fine.
Are you sure you got the right ones? Maybe they were labeled incorrectly? I am away at the moment, but as soon as I get back, I will post pics.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (sfccryder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sfccryder* »_Folks, my tips measure 3"OD. If these Amazon tips
3A Racing 62-1105 measure 1-3/4-2" how are
you guys able to fit these over the OEM 2010CC 3"
Sport tips? They have another model 3A Racing
62-1106 that measures 3-1/4" x5" and this model
seems to have more of a chance to fit than the
62-1105's. Am I missing something here?

I thought the same. However, they are designed to fit 1-3/4" to 2" tips utilizing an inner bracket that would fit over a 1-3/4" to 2" pipe. You will remove this inner bracket in order to install over your stock tips. Basically they were designed to make a very small pipe look large. Hope this helps.


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: (Ween2010)*

Thank you for the reply. I now understand how youre
getting this on the OEM pipe. Without knowing about
the inner bracket removal, it seemed mathematically
impossible to fit. Thanks


----------



## torpeau (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: (flypaper89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flypaper89* »_
I have the same EXACT car as you, I ordered the 1-3/4" - 2" tips and they fit fine.
Are you sure you got the right ones? Maybe they were labeled incorrectly? I am away at the moment, but as soon as I get back, I will post pics.









Whether the tips were slightly small or my exhaust pipes were slightly large, I don't know. The items I got were the same stock # that I ordered and that was linked in this thread. There was even a comment at amazon.com saying that the guy had used the 3A Racing 62-1105 successfully on his CC.
I guess they don't look too bad. I'm not certain how difficult they would be to remove.


----------



## PPG2009CC (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Ehaust Tips 3A Racing 62-1105*

I just got these same tips for my 2009 CC Lux 2.0T. They went on by hand - a little loose actually. They've been on for 3 days now with no problem. Perhaps at $16.52 delivered their quality control is lacking? Mine look good and the dealer wants $99 for the VW tips which are not 5 times better so I'm not complaining.










_Modified by PPG2009CC at 11:06 AM 12-15-2009_


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Ehaust Tips 3A Racing 62-1105 (PPG2009CC)*

I just recvd these tips today, and they don't fit for me.
I can't believe yours slipped on and was "Loose"? I can't get mine
on with vaseline? I'm in the same boat as 
torpeau, i'm not hammering these on and hopeing they will slide in.
Maybe its a quality control thing. Some fit and some don't
You were one of the lucky ones.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: Ehaust Tips 3A Racing 62-1105 (sfccryder)*

It has to be a QC issue. One of mine went on with some light coaxing using a rubber mallet and spray lubricant. The other slid on with light force but still fit quite snug. That sucks.


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: Ehaust Tips 3A Racing 62-1105 (Ween2010)*

Thanks guys for the link. I got the amazon tips and had no problem. 
Removed the inner metal piece, left the tips on the boiler in the basement and waited for a nice cold morning to put them on. The muffler was cold(so the metal "shrinks") and the tips were hot from sitting on the boiler(the metal expands). 
They slid on about half way with bare hands, then I had to break out the towel & mallet and bang them the rest of the way. Nothing crazy, no need to weild thor's hammer. Just some tapping to influence them all the way on.


----------



## skers (Apr 20, 2009)

I've had my Amazon tips since June, Mine went on with a soft tap with a rubber hammer. Mine have seen some snow and salt and are showing surface rust. These are cheeper than the stock tips for a reason....poor grade of stainless, if at all stainless. That being said, I will probable just buy 2 or 3 more sets and replace them every year. at about $10.00 a set I could have new looking tips every year and still be way ahead of the factory tips after 7 years (Who's to say the factory ones wouldn't rust being exposed to salty roads after a few years)


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (skers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skers* »_ Mine have seen some snow and salt and are showing surface rust. These are cheeper than the stock tips for a reason....poor grade of stainless, if at all stainless. 

Yep - mine too.. They are coming off the first opportunity I have to wash the car.
You get what you pay for here folks.. If you live in milder/drier climates, they will probably be fine.


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (skers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skers* »_I've had my Amazon tips since June, Mine went on with a soft tap with a rubber hammer. Mine have seen some snow and salt and are showing surface rust. These are cheeper than the stock tips for a reason....poor grade of stainless, if at all stainless.

As i mentioned in my one of my previous posts, I just cleaned them every 1-2 weeks with GoJo and a towel. Made them shine like they were new. I have had no signs of rust on mine.


----------



## thepharaohh (Feb 15, 2010)

Little confused after all this. For a '10 Sport do I want to order the 62-1105 or 62-1106?
Thanks


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: (thepharaohh)*

fyi I have ordered both 62-1105 and 62-1106.
the 62-1105's were too small for my 2010 cc sport
and the 1106 interior diameter was too large.
in my opinion, you do not want to buy these.
they don't fit properly on the sport.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (sfccryder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sfccryder* »_fyi I have ordered both 62-1105 and 62-1106.
the 62-1105's were too small for my 2010 cc sport
and the 1106 interior diameter was too large.
in my opinion, you do not want to buy these.
they don't fit properly on the sport.

It seems that there is a quality control problem with these tips. Everyone seems to have differnet experiences with these. I personally have them and mine fit like a glove. However, the actual quality is not great (mine showing minor rust) but you can't beat the price.


----------



## thepharaohh (Feb 15, 2010)

Ween do you personally have the 1105 or 1006?


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (thepharaohh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepharaohh* »_Ween do you personally have the 1105 or 1006?


I got the 1105s found in the original link on page 1 of this thread.
http://www.amazon.com/3A-Racin...9J0KU
i wished i would have just taken them off for the winter. they have some minor surface rust but i think i can polish them back to almost perfect. Like I mentioned before, you really cant beat the price.


----------



## thepharaohh (Feb 15, 2010)

thanks. ordered.
Im going off of the opinion previously posted which is that I can buy these over and over again and still be under the OEM price on these


----------



## vw#8 (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: (thepharaohh)*

they are reeeeealllllly tight.... but I got them on - not sure if they will ever come off however







fyi not a CC but same size issue


_Modified by vw#8 at 11:37 AM 3-2-2010_


----------



## jisong83 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: (boneshop)*

check out amazon.
they are cheap and looks nice but just fyi. They may rust quick if you are in the northeast or whereever it snows alot. I did at one point trying to get one from amazon for very cheap. But i have seen some complaints from people that they rust easily. So I decided to get the part from vw parts, which is made for CC and it is stain less steel with chrome touch for about 89 dollars.
Good luck.


----------



## danyvw (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: (vw#8)*

I bought the 1105 from Amazon. Suppose to arrive on Thursday. I’ll try to install it same day, maybe on Friday. Hope will fit.


----------

